# Best Horse Breed Contest!



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll be glad to be the first participant. Here is my Tennessee Walking Horse!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Dakota, Tennessee Walking Horse
























Tennessee Walking Horse


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is my appy mare i had. she died of cancer 6 years ago. She saved my life in two ways


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is my paint horse. Registered..


----------



## Barrelracer130 (Dec 30, 2010)

Foundation Quarter Horse. My hole life Sport.


----------



## lh4e (Aug 24, 2012)

kim <3
my quarter horse


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll post my three seperately as they are all different breeds...

This Persil Beaucoup my AUSTRALIAN STOCK HORSE
(He's in his 20s in this pic)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Nibbler B'stard my (NZ) THOROUGHBRED


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

And finally Merlot Moo my pregnant Quarter Horse


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

And finally Merlot Moo my pregnant Quarter Horse:shock:


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

*This is my AQHA registered mare Justa Skippen Jess aka Aurora *


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

This is my Paint mare, Sketch! Soon to be barrel horse, next year!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

My wonderful Quarter Horse gelding, Shamrock! <3


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

TORIL MY NORWEGIAN FJORD

































































OK,LAST ONE OR TWO


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

My gorgeous standardbred mare.




































My little miniature pony:


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Crescent
quarter horse grade (mom was Saddlebred Thoroughbred and father was quarter horse)


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's my entries. They're all American Paint horses. First is Bonnie, then second is her 4 1/2 year old daughter Cheyenne and third is Bonnie's 17 month old filly Tequila.


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

And the winners are:




Tennessee Walking Horse: HorseCrazyTeen
Appaloosa: Nokotaheaven
Paint Horse: HorseLovinLAdy
Quarter Horse: sarahkgamble
Australian Stock Horse: Merlot
Thoroughbred: Merlot
Miniature Pony: standardbred
Standardbred: standardbredd
Fjord rileydog6



Congratulations! Everyone had beautiful horses! Thank you all for participating!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha yay


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Lynxlover said:


> And the winners are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! I just realized my munchkin won for Quarter Horse! Yay! Thank you! :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

i know the posts are over, but can i put one or 2 up of my TB and Ex- Paint TB?


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

Sure, but they just won't be judged
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

The seal brown TB is Romeo, and the Paint TB is Gent


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for picking my entries for best paints! :smile:


----------

